# 5 Year Old Microsoft Certified Computer Specialist



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

Youngest computer specialist in the world, Microsoft certified...http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30054140


----------



## Lee (Nov 23, 2014)

and this proves it is smart for an adult to ask a kid something you don't understand about computors


----------



## oldman (Nov 24, 2014)

Every now and then a "Wunderkid" (child prodigy) comes along.


----------

